# 2 buns looking for their forever home



## cerigirl (Aug 31, 2012)

Magnum and Petals are looking for their forever homes. A lady near me rescued Petals from her backyard and ended up with baby buns. I took them in for her and now have Petals and her son Magnum. Both look to be Rex's but are probably mixes. Mag is a super sweet guy with tons of personality. He will keep you laughing with his curiosity and antics. Petals is a sweet girl who is still reserved and skittish. She will do well in a quiet home with no other animals. My cat who has been raised with rabbits avoids her at all costs but loves Magnum. Please help me find these 2 new homes.


----------



## iLuvMyLilBuns (Aug 31, 2012)

*I would love to have more bunnies but I already have two Holland lops, and one is pregnant*  :apollo:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 1, 2012)

ray:


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Sep 1, 2012)

They sound wonderful...I have two bunnies still settling in so it's not the right time for me Posting pictures might help get people interested. Crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## cerigirl (Sep 4, 2012)

I have 1 bun and would love to keep Magnum but unfortunately both these bunnies need new homes.
Magnum





Petals


----------



## furrybutts (Sep 4, 2012)

they're both very pretty bunnies!!! hope you find a home for them!! every bunny deserves the perfect home!


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Sep 6, 2012)

WOW they are adorable-and Magnum's color is simply GORGEOUS! I haven't ever seen a Rex that color. LOVE IT!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 6, 2012)

Magnum looks like our old girl Coal--she passed 2 months ago to the Bridge at 13 1/2. Such a pretty color. Also love the Black Otter too.


----------



## blondiesmommie (Sep 6, 2012)

Wow they are really gorgeous!


----------



## cerigirl (Sep 21, 2012)

They are still looking for new homes.


----------



## cerigirl (Oct 2, 2012)

Magnum wil be going to his new home on Sunday. :highfive::bawl::wiggle:in tears::yahoo:


----------

